# DIRECTV Everywhere -- Watch TV on your PC and mobile device



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Any details on this other than "soon"?



> Dear DIRECTV® Customer,
> 
> At DIRECTV, we pride ourselves on delivering the very best technological innovations, programming choices and service offerings. In the last year, we have enhanced your overall television entertainment experience in a number of exceptional ways:
> 
> ...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

No date yet but here is some more info from DirecTV (and even more at the link at the bottom):


> What is DIRECTV Everywhere?
> DIRECTV brings you the best entertainment experience, and now you can take it with you everywhere you go. Watch the hottest movies and shows instantly on your laptop, iPad®, or cell phone. Set your DVR, order movies and live events to watch on your TV, and share your entertainment on Facebook and Twitter. You can do all this and more with My DIRECTV, your ultimate entertainment destination.
> 
> Watch the hottest movies and shows anywhere, anytime, on your laptop, iPad®, or cell phone.
> ...


 from *DirecTV Everywhere*


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I still can't figure out "how" DIRECTV everywhere will work though. Streaming from the in-home receivers? Streaming from a library of content on DIRECTV servers? No streaming, but copying instead? 

Also ... what's the cost? It would be nice if it was free, but I'll set my expectations low and hope for a pleasant surprise...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It will be a web interface you login with your DIRECTV credentials.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It sounds like they are going to have the iPad app on the pc, since the iPad app will do all this today, between all the streaming channels, and that you can use hbo go, nomad, etc... Too.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> It sounds like they are going to have the iPad app on the pc, since the iPad app will do all this today, between all the streaming channels, hbo go, nomad, etc...


The iPad app won't do it all...

This sounds like you will be able to use it anywhere... the iPad only allows streaming in the home.

Hopefully, the app will be updated with this ability at the same time...

~Alan


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> The iPad app won't do it all...
> 
> This sounds like you will be able to use it anywhere... the iPad only allows streaming in the home.
> 
> ...


This. The iPad app does not do everything this is stating. Im wondering how similar this going to be to Sling, if at all?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Shades228 said:
 

> It will be a web interface you login with your DIRECTV credentials.


I think Shades has it right.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> This. The iPad app does not do everything this is stating. Im wondering how similar this going to be to Sling, if at all?


I doubt it's anything like Sling... my bet is streaming from DirecTV's servers just like the iPad app now, but you'll have the ability to do it EVERYWHERE instead of just in your own home.

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Shades228" said:


> It will be a web interface you login with your DIRECTV credentials.


You mean for pc access? That'd be nice since it would also work on a Mac that way.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You mean for pc access? That'd be nice since it would also work on a Mac that way.


Only if it works with one of the Mac specific browsers...Safari is not the best for compatibility of websites...Safari mobile even less so...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Only if it works with one of the Mac specific browsers...Safari is not the best for compatibility of websites...Safari mobile even less so...


Can't you use Chrome and get the IE tab plugin? However I'm willing to bet that given the nature of the web interface Mac users should be ok with this.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> This. The iPad app does not do everything this is stating. Im wondering how similar this going to be to Sling, if at all?


Actually, the iPad app does do all that is listed except that it is currently limited to within your home and on your wifi network for much of it (some can be done outside, like scheduling). All they need to do is open it up to outside the home.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Actually, the iPad app does do all that is listed except that it is currently limited to within your home and on your wifi network for much of it (some can be done outside, like scheduling). All they need to do is open it up to outside the home.


Which I'm guessing can open up a whole new set of problems. Right now everything is locked down to a single subnet, I'd guess for a very good reason having to do with DRM/piracy etc...


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Hopefully they will support non-Apple mobile devices too!


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm guessing it will be like netflix. and you will have to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Only if it works with one of the Mac specific browsers...Safari is not the best for compatibility of websites...Safari mobile even less so...


I don't understand this. I use all the same browsers on my Macs (Firefox, Chrome, Opera) as I did on PCs and haven't come across a streaming website that doesn't work in 4+ years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jive Turkey said:


> I don't understand this. I use all the same browsers on my Macs (Firefox, Chrome, Opera) as I did on PCs and haven't come across a streaming website that doesn't work in 4+ years.


Maybe he's concerned it'll be Flash-based! (Hence not work on iPhones or iPads)....?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jive Turkey said:


> I don't understand this. I use all the same browsers on my Macs (Firefox, Chrome, Opera) as I did on PCs and haven't come across a streaming website that doesn't work in 4+ years.


If it uses Flash your SOL...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> If it uses Flash your SOL...


I would say that would be a huge setback then. Isn't Adobe even moving away from Flash? I thought I read that somewhere.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> I would say that would be a huge setback then. Isn't Adobe even moving away from Flash? I thought I read that somewhere.
> 
> - Merg


You're right.

At the same time, worrying about Flash on Macs is a non-starter; they handle Flash fine. It's the iDevices that block Flash, so perhaps someone was confused by conflating the devices with the computers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think you need to be worried about Flash.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think you need to be worried about Flash.


I won't since apparently The Shadow Knows... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I don't think you need to be worried about Flash.


I don't think anyone needs to worry about flash on anything anymore, while its now dead on mobile devices, I expect it to be dead everywhere in the next couple years. No one is going to want to code twice when there is no advantage to doing so. If anything, there are disadvantages.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

We've got to make sure that 3000+ devices have a new enough version of flash on them for a live streaming thing *THIS* Friday......there are plenty of idiots out there still writing and expecting flash to run.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> We've got to make sure that 3000+ devices have a new enough version of flash on them for a live streaming thing *THIS* Friday......there are plenty of idiots out there still writing and expecting flash to run.


What streaming thing is happening this Friday? One we'd like to see?

Especially items written by idiots?


----------



## hammer32 (Nov 21, 2005)

Is this feature still coming? I noticed the directv everywhere page is no longer on D*'s website.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I am sure it will come to pass. Absolutely no take on a date, however. 

I am still wondering what ccarncross was referring to. Please, CC?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Some more info from SatRacer (from another thread)...



Satelliteracer said:


> zimm7778 said:
> 
> 
> > What is Directv Everywhere? I know you can't be calling watching the iPad everywhere because it doesn't work outside my house.
> ...


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Some more info from SatRacer (from another thread)...


Is the present thinking that this will be a 'free' service for Direvtv subscribers? Also, did satracer give any idea on timing?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No, sorry - that's all SatRacer posted on this (that I saw). 

I don't know how DIRECTV Everywhere will work in terms of fees or timing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't either, but I doubt they would have mentioned it if it was 6 months away.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Isn't THIS tveverywhere? Just go to some site like tbs.com that I linked, click Unlock, pick your provider and log in with your directv.com account login.

Here's a list of sites available on Dish (should be about the same on DirecTV):

TBS

tbs.com/tveverywhere
tnt.tv/tveverywhere
trutv.com/tveverywhere
adultswim.com/tveverywhere
cartoonnetwork.com/tveverywhere
cnn.com/tveverywhere
FOX

speed2.com
hulu.com
fox.com
HBO

hbogo.com
maxgo.com
EPIX

epixhd.com
SONY

sonymoviechannel.com/videos/smc-everywhere
Big Ten Network

BTN2Go - BTN Live Streaming - Big Ten Network


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

This seems like a competitor to Nomad. So of course they will charge for it, even though you look at something like HBO Go, it's more about retaining subscribers rather than nickel-and-diming them for every little thing.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

wco81 said:


> This seems like a competitor to Nomad. So of course they will charge for it, even though you look at something like HBO Go, it's more about retaining subscribers rather than nickel-and-diming them for every little thing.


NOMAD and DirecTVEverywhere are two different beasts.

NOMAD allows for TRANSFERRING content from a DVR to a mobile devices for viewing outside the home even when there is no Internet connection or a poor connection available (airplane, roadtrip, business class hotel)

TVEverywhere is about STREAMING content outside the house from servers in the cloud
(Direct App of iPad STREAMS inside the house from servers on the cloud)

SLING BOX is about STREAMING content from inside the house to a mobile device

Point being is NOMAD transfers everything else streams. Considering DAFI is free and the current TVEverywhere websites DirecTV supports are free, I think DirecTVEverywhere will be free.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

They're different ways to implement the same feature, i.e. "place-shift" the D* content that you're already paying for to other devices, which may or may not be more portable.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"wco81" said:


> This seems like a competitor to Nomad. So of course they will charge for it, even though you look at something like HBO Go, it's more about retaining subscribers rather than nickel-and-diming them for every little thing.


We already have most of those and they are free, so I doubt it.


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

DIRECTV Everywhere Will be a FREE service. All you need is a internet device like a pc tablet laptop. It will be a streaming service like netflix but be directv's on demand content. If you can get the channel/show on directv you can get it on there DIRECTV Everywhere. tho when it first launches will not have full library since it takes a long time to convert each video to streaming, and atm there is over 7000 in the library and its always getting larger.


And How i know this, I am CSR at directv and we just took a little test about it. If you read the news letter we send with the bill you can learn alot more. the newsletter shows only free new stufff comming to directv. like the DIRECTV Everywhere and free weekends of prem channels


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy Cow! That's pretty straight forward! Do you know the resolution of the to-come video streams converted for small screens?


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

WHEN will it be available? Let's hope it won't be something like Nomad, talked about for over a year.

Will there be an iPad app?


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

as asked before, will it work on a Mac. I see mobile devices and PC's but no real mention of OS X devices...


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

It will be disappointing if it doesn't stream programming from the channels themselves and not just "on demand" programming.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RudeDogs-DTV said:


> DIRECTV Everywhere Will be a FREE service. All you need is a internet device like a pc tablet laptop. It will be a streaming service like netflix but be directv's on demand content. If you can get the channel/show on directv you can get it on there DIRECTV Everywhere. tho when it first launches will not have full library since it takes a long time to convert each video to streaming, and atm there is over 7000 in the library and its always getting larger.
> 
> And How i know this, I am CSR at directv and we just took a little test about it. If you read the news letter we send with the bill you can learn alot more. the newsletter shows only free new stufff comming to directv. like the DIRECTV Everywhere and free weekends of prem channels


Respectfully, this is not entirely accurate.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Respectfully, this is not entirely accurate.


Care to give more insight than that? Otherwise, the entire post is up for speculation...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

syphix said:


> Care to give more insight than that? Otherwise, the entire post is up for speculation...


You can generally trust in SatRacer's comments...

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sure, but we can speculate on what he meant compared to the other poster. It's not speculating whether SR is accurate, but reading between lines.


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

your correct it will have more
here the notes we have from the slide show we or to tell the customers
Directv Everywere . Will let you watch the same shows and movies you get at home anywere on cellphone laptop and tablet at launch let the customer watch what you want and were you want will have ondemand like hbo showtime and starz will have Apple computer support and it will launch Q1


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

syphix said:


> Care to give more insight than that? Otherwise, the entire post is up for speculation...


"If you can get the channel/show on directv you can get it on there DIRECTV Everywhere"

I think this is overstated. The reality is there are some programmers that that grant those rights for authenticated content via streaming and there are some that do not...yet. So to say everything you get on your linear service you will have on DIRECTV EVERYWHERE, at least at this point in time, is not entirely accurate. I realize the poster mentioned timing to get all the content (library) available for deployment, but there are always contractual considerations as well. In other words, it's not just the volume of content, it's whether the rights are granted in the first place.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> "If you can get the channel/show on directv you can get it on there DIRECTV Everywhere"
> 
> I think this is overstated. The reality is there are some programmers that that grant those rights for authenticated content via streaming and there are some that do not...yet. So to say everything you get on your linear service you will have on DIRECTV EVERYWHERE, at least at this point in time, is not entirely accurate. I realize the poster mentioned timing to get all the content (library) available for deployment, but there are always contractual considerations as well. In other words, it's not just the volume of content, it's whether the rights are granted in the first place.


Thanks for the clarification Satelliteracer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that's real clear; thanks! 

I am speculating that no provider will ever have all content "Everywhere" due to the fact that some content providers have their heads wedged. DirecTV, though, will probably have more than others, I bet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, that's real clear; thanks!
> 
> I am speculating that no provider will ever have all content "Everywhere" due to the fact that some content providers have their heads wedged. DirecTV, though, will probably have more than others, I bet.


Yes, all Satellite Providers as well as Cable have to satisfy Content Protection Provisions and Pay accordingly to deliver Content to their customers such as PPV is not available via Nomad along with some other restricted content.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It scares me that SatelliteRacer is correcting what is purported to be DIRECTV training material given to CSRs for the purpose of explaining DIRECTV Everywhere to customers who inquire about it. 

If the CSRs are given bad training material and repeat that information to customers, that builds up an expectation that seems will not be met. Maybe SatelliteRacer can have a talk with the internal training publishers to set this straight at the source ...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

> And How i know this, I am CSR at directv and we just took a little test about it. If you read the news letter we send with the bill you can learn alot more. the newsletter shows only free new stufff comming to directv. like the DIRECTV Everywhere and free weekends of prem channels





Drew2k said:


> It scares me that SatelliteRacer is correcting what is purported to be DIRECTV training material given to CSRs for the purpose of explaining DIRECTV Everywhere to customers who inquire about it.
> 
> If the CSRs are given bad training material and repeat that information to customers, that builds up an expectation that seems will not be met. Maybe SatelliteRacer can have a talk with the internal training publishers to set this straight at the source ...


I think it's fair to say that the training could be absolutely perfect and there will still be some that walk out of the training "thinking" they understood it. I'm not saying this is the case but just a thought.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think it's fair to say that the training could be absolutely perfect and there will still be some that walk out of the training "thinking" they understood it. I'm not saying this is the case but just a thought.


Good point Scott.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

This sounds very exciting! Hope we see it very soon.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> I think it's fair to say that the training could be absolutely perfect and there will still be some that walk out of the training "thinking" they understood it. I'm not saying this is the case but just a thought.


right on target in this instance


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think it's fair to say that the training could be absolutely perfect and there will still be some that walk out of the training "thinking" they understood it. I'm not saying this is the case but just a thought.


 Exactly. It's no different than calling 5 CSR's and getting 6 different answers. With the sudden influx of "CSR's" on here (or at least those who have come out of the closet and exposed themselves - geez, that sounds horrible :eek2 while it is all done with good intentions I'd hate to see this place turn into the web based CSR roulette. Being familiar with the training structure it's easy to understand how they could "think" they understood it. Maybe it's best (with some exclusions of course) they stay "in the closet" and just voice their opinion rather than just repeating information that may be misunderstood or misquoted and posted as "the gospel from DirecTV."


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

amen i received a pm from one of them still spouting misinformation...pointed out a few things they might wanna research.....most csrs especially the ones that get on here are techno-geeks/computer nerds..and they think they are always correct...the thing that kills me about misinformation from CSR's is that we all have the exact same information at our finger tips....so everyone SHOULD be on the same page....*sigh*...especially with new products things change sometimes often ...some people will read over procedure once and then think it is set in stone....but often it will change...we have knowlege databases to use so USE them...everytime every call....heck the day of the HR34 release handling procedures changed and updated like three times over the course of the day...I still see wrong information being passed on about that issue....IDK


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

wahooq said:


> amen i received a pm from one of them still spouting misinformation...pointed out a few things they might wanna research.....most csrs especially the ones that get on here are techno-geeks/computer nerds..and they think they are always correct...the thing that kills me about misinformation from CSR's is that we all have the exact same information at our finger tips....so everyone SHOULD be on the same page....*sigh*...especially with new products things change sometimes often ...some people will read over procedure once and then think it is set in stone....but often it will change...we have knowlege databases to use so USE them...everytime every call....heck the day of the HR34 release handling procedures changed and updated like three times over the course of the day...I still see wrong information being passed on about that issue....IDK


Almost passed out reading this, I wasn't sure when to breathe.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

wahooq said:


> amen i received a pm from one of them still spouting misinformation...pointed out a few things they might wanna research.....most csrs especially the ones that get on here are techno-geeks/computer nerds..and they think they are always correct...the thing that kills me about misinformation from CSR's is that we all have the exact same information at our finger tips....so everyone SHOULD be on the same page....*sigh*...especially with new products things change sometimes often ...some people will read over procedure once and then think it is set in stone....but often it will change...we have knowlege databases to use so USE them...everytime every call....heck the day of the HR34 release handling procedures changed and updated like three times over the course of the day...I still see wrong information being passed on about that issue....IDK


 I think the "trickle down" methods of training (how it get's to the front-line reps) are the problem but in a company so large and so spread out there aren't many other options. While I was never a DirecTV employee I did experience their training system for a couple years and it is easy to see why at least the front-line reps didn't have all the correct info.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wahooq said:


> ....most csrs especially the ones that get on here are techno-geeks/computer nerds..and they think they are always correct...issue....IDK


May I observe that the above is true of me, and almost everyone else who is a regular here at DBSTalk! Heh- at least the latter part of the statement.

[signed]

~ He who never makes misteaks.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> May I observe that the above is true of me, and almost everyone else who is a regular here at DBSTalk! Heh- at least the latter part of the statement


didnt want to name names...hahaha



> Almost passed out reading this, I wasn't sure when to breathe


hahah sorry my mom yells at me for not using punctuation also



> I think the "trickle down" methods of training (how it get's to the front-line reps) are the problem but in a company so large and so spread out there aren't many other options. While I was never a DirecTV employee I did experience their training system for a couple years and it is easy to see why at least the front-line reps didn't have all the correct info.


Yeah in any technology based business there is an overwhelming amount of information...but like i stated there is a wealth of information at your fingertips, just have to be sharp enough to use it


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> "If you can get the channel/show on directv you can get it on there DIRECTV Everywhere"
> 
> I think this is overstated. The reality is there are some programmers that that grant those rights for authenticated content via streaming and there are some that do not...yet. So to say everything you get on your linear service you will have on DIRECTV EVERYWHERE, at least at this point in time, is not entirely accurate. I realize the poster mentioned timing to get all the content (library) available for deployment, but there are always contractual considerations as well. In other words, it's not just the volume of content, it's whether the rights are granted in the first place.


I'm betting Viacom is one of them. Time Warner couldn't get it for their solution, so same probably will be true for DirecTV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I think it's fair to say that the training could be absolutely perfect and there will still be some that walk out of the training "thinking" they understood it. I'm not saying this is the case but just a thought.


Then the test the poster said he took is faulty.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

many people can take the same test and get different things out of it....a perfect example is to read posts on this board (all boards actually) and see what different things different people comment on...it is different for every person....


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cooking Channel TV Everywhere 
Available to DIRECTV (beta) and Comcast subscribers

Listed on the DIRECTV website here under "Other Networks Online"


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

WSJ had this article about TV EVerywhere efforts:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203986604577253491897421420.html

Haven't had a chance to read it (not a subscriber but it's showing the full article today versus a couple of days ago) but it sounds like negotiations are bogged down between the networks and the cable/satellite cos.


----------

